# Totally wiped after daycare



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Suki goes to daycare one day per week, normally on Thursdays, and is there from 7 a.m until 5 or 6 p.m. 

We get her home, feed her (but not really too interested in food), and she normally flakes right out. We put her in her crate around 7 p.m. as we have to go out on Thursday nights. When we get home at 10, she is still sleeping and has to be coaxed out to go pee, then we all go up to the bedroom and she sleeps until 5:30, when our alarm goes off. Again, she is hard to rouse and after her morning pee she lays down on her bed again until we're ready to leave around 6:30. She could easily sleep for several more hours.

Is this normal? From what I've read here, GSD's seem to want more more more exercise all the time! Should we ask the daycare to give her a time-out during the day so she can rest a bit?


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Hunter does the same thing and I know that all the dogs seem to chill out and take naps at certain points during the day at day care. 

Enjoy the down time! Remember, a tired puppy is a happy puppy!!!

Lu


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes normal...

Jesse only is in daycare (same one as yours) once in a while but he only goes from 7 a.m. to 1:45 p.m. comes home and crashes for a few hours, then we walk him and he is dead as a door nail rest of night. Normally if I am home he is up off and on all day gets 3 walks and some play time throughout the day but normally he is asleep for the night by 7:00 p.m. - out of bed pees later then sleeping all night and lets me sleep till 8:30 a.m. or longer.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Ah, good to hear! (Being a new "mom" I tend to worry - I need the reassurance you guys give me that I'm not ruining my little girl )


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I think its normal too! Riley is always WAY exhausted whenever she gets back from somewhere away from home- especially if there are other dogs involved. She spends time at my Mom's house (with another GSD), or a party at someone else's house (various dogs), or my FIL's house (2 dogs), sometimes she's passed out so hard on the drive home we can't get her out of the car!

be assure thats the BEST behaved kind of puppy-- a tired one lol


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog didn't go to day care but after a hour or two in the dog park he's wiped out. he'll come home and drink some water and then it's rest time. if i'm in the dog park from 10:00am untill 12:00 noon he's down for the rest of the day. lots of time after the dog park he won't eat dinner. he eats dinner between 5:00pm and 7:00pm. when we go for 5 mile walks in the woods he'll come home lay around and have some water. he eats his dinner after a long walk but not after time in the dog park.

when we're in the dog park or on a long walk i give us both a break. when we're in the dog park i'll have my dog come over and lay down for awhile (5 to 10 minutes) and then he can return to play. 

i don't think it will hurt if you ask the day care to give your dog a time out or some quiet time. hopefully she won't get to upset being away from the other dogs. ask someone at the day care does Suki take breaks. i bet the dogs have take their on quiet times at a certain points during the day.


----------

